
HeyFromTheFuture – Advice people wish they had at your age - Jetroid
http://heyfromthefuture.com
======
Jetroid
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18902561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18902561)

